# The Amazing Spider-Man: Video von der Deutschland-Premiere



## PCGamesRedaktion (27. Juni 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Amazing Spider-Man: Video von der Deutschland-Premiere* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Amazing Spider-Man: Video von der Deutschland-Premiere


----------



## Gwath (27. Juni 2012)

Emma, y u blonde?


----------



## musclecar (27. Juni 2012)

Bin mal gespannt wie der Film ist.
Hoffe dass Emma bald wieder zu ihrer früheren Haarfarbe zurückkehrt, blond passt zu ihr meiner Meinung nach nicht, owohl es ihre natrüliche Farbe ist^^.


----------

